# Aldington Prison



## Simon (Oct 27, 2005)

Site type: Prison

Description: Small prison of several cell blocks, admin, visitors' centre, gym, workshops, art rooms, rec rooms and more. All surrounded by a fence which would make Cane Hill proud.

Size: Small for a prison.

Hazards: Broken glass, nosey neighbours.

Recommended? : Entry is difficult

Webpage(s) : http://www.simoncornwell.com/urbex (eventually).

I've posted some pictures in the gallery section to give an idea of the site and its exteriors. The prison closed in 1996 and has remained derelict ever since; plans were suggested for an asylum centre, but these have been quashed, and the site is due for demolition.

For access, be prepared to walk. The exterior fence is extremely impressive, but there are ways and means for those who don't mind a ramble.

Discussion thread for this location can be found here.


----------

